# Found bunch of good links for developers



## graudeejs (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm, this is pretty good resource of info:
http://trac.helenos.org/trac.fcgi/wiki/DeveloperDocs


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 12, 2010)

Really neat ...
Thanks for sharing !


----------

